# astuce alimentation, ça a fonctionné!



## liline17 (14 Novembre 2022)

J'ai une petite en accueil depuis février, sa maman se stresse assez souvent pour pas grand chose et le plus souvent, à propos de son alimentation, cette enfant mange peu, mais elle va bien, elle est dodue tout à  fait normalement.
Lundi dernier, j'ai eu une discussion de fond avec cette maman, et je lui ai dit qu'elle créait un problème là où tout devrait aller bien, qu'il fallait cesser de se crisper sur les repas si elle voulait que sa fille mange, et qu'à partir de maintenant, je ne lui donnerai aucune info sur l'alimentation de sa fille pendant les transmissions, et que si je jugeais qu'elle devait savoir quelque chose, ce serai par messagerie.
La maman a joué le jeu toute la semaine, elle me fait confiance.
Ce matin, la maman ravie, m'a dit que tout ses repas, du week end prolongé, c'étaient parfaitement passés, elle n'avait jamais si bien mangé.
Voilà une bonne nouvelle que je voulais partager avec vous.


----------



## incognito (14 Novembre 2022)

oui c'est ce que je fais, l'alimentation pour loulou est un non sujet
la sieste pour louloute est un non sujet

du coup, tout le monde se détend


----------



## Chouchou301 (15 Novembre 2022)

Et bien bravo ! Vous avez su rassurer cette maman, et cette puce a "senti" que sa maman s'est "détendue" et du coup TOUT VA BIEN !
Bravo Liline !


----------



## liline17 (15 Novembre 2022)

et oui, en fait, j'ai attendu longtemps avoir d'oser parler comme ça à sa maman, il fallait que la confiance s'intalle vraiment entre nous, avec une maman stressée c'est parfois long


----------



## Orlhad (15 Novembre 2022)

"Lâcher prise"   .


----------



## angèle1982 (15 Novembre 2022)

Et bien moi j'avais un papa qui voulait tout savoir sur les repas alors que c'est eux qui fournissaient et savez donc ce qu'elle aimait et mangeait !!! je lui ai dit un jour et "il m'a répondu qu'il fallait un minimum d'échanges" je précise que c'était noté dans le cahier de liaison mais papa très poule l'enfant est en maternelle (2ème année) et il va régulièrement à la cantine et les personnes en ont un peu marre !!!


----------

